# Damaged alloys can it be fixed



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Since the birth of our second child the wife has been driving our main car (this has only been for a week). I washed the car yesterday and to my horror I find she has kerbed the front drivers side alloy. Now I was fuming at the time but at the end of the day its only a car and I'm sure it can be fixed. The alloys are 19" 5 spoke alloys found on the Mondeo Titanium X Sport. The reason I'm worried about them being able to be repaired is that they are not silver all over there is a kind of polished effect on the top of the 'Y' shape on each spoke.

The damage



























This is a picture of the kind of poliched/dimond cut area on a different wheel.









Firstly can this be fixed and made to match the other 'mint' alloys despite the polished effect area?

Can anyone reccommend me a quality alloy wheel repairer in the nottingham area. I'm more concerned about quality rather than cost.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

You should be able to get them refurbed 

These are a similar design to the alloys on my Kuga with the Diamond Cut edge which does tend to fail over time as it is just clear coated and it has started to go on mine so I'll be getting them done over the winter when I've got the other wheels on.

I would get all 4 refurbed without the Diamond Cut so that in future it doesn't fail.

Seem to remember that the Wheel Specialist in Nottingham gets a good reputation.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

As above the diamond cut finish won't last anyway...had this on the Honda and so much more durable now 100% powder coated :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=251679&highlight=lepsons


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

That powder coated refurb looks really good.:thumb: It depends on the cost or getting all 4 done v just one the original way. The car is only just a year old and the others are perfect so really don't need the expence of doing all 4 unless I have to.

Does anyone know if these are ant good:-
http://www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk/


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

tmitch45 said:


> That powder coated refurb looks really good.:thumb: It depends on the cost or getting all 4 done v just one the original way. The car is only just a year old and the others are perfect so really don't need the expence of doing all 4 unless I have to.
> 
> Does anyone know if these are ant good:-
> http://www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk/


I'm sure they could replicate the finish...is the whole face diamond cut? If so they would probably just recut the face and re laquer the whole lot...:thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

-Simon- said:


> I'm sure they could replicate the finish...is the whole face diamond cut? If so they would probably just recut the face and re laquer the whole lot...:thumb:


No its just the 'V' shape at the end of each of the 5 spokes which has the dimond cut finish.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

If the other three wheels are good, I'd buy a new wheel from Ford. The diamond cut finish is expensive to have redone, if you can even find someone to do it.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Are you sure the damamged area is diamond cut? I cant see the cut marks? I had mine referbed and re-cut and just make sure that I keep on top of waxing and sealing them front and back and any stone chips I fill in with more clear coat. So far no attack on the alloy yet...


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

VenomUK said:


> Are you sure the damamged area is diamond cut?


Yes it is.


----------



## Mr Blue (Jun 1, 2012)

We run a blast firm and get these wheels sent to us all the time. Diamond cut does not last long bud. I would get them refurbed and powder coated or in sterling silver (slight polished effect to them)

This was 3/4 sterling silver but was painted.

Sterling silver

Sterling silver


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

shame your not close by.. I have a brand new one of those alloys I was thinking of selling but with postage would end up more expensive than refurb by a long way.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> shame your not close by.. I have a brand new one of those alloys I was thinking of selling but with postage would end up more expensive than refurb by a long way.


Craig

Courier via someone like www.interparcel.com would not be expensive. Probably around £20. I posted 4 alloys this way a while back.

Good packaging is carpet underlay (the recycled foam type). Lots of cushioning for just a few £s then wrap in a could of rubble sacks and brown tape. Sorted.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

just had a look at the ford parts site.. few types of these alloys or very similar in different sizes.. would need to check for a size first.. assumed there was only one.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> Since the birth of our second child the wife has been driving our main car (this has only been for a week). I washed the car yesterday and to my horror I find she has kerbed the front drivers side alloy. Now I was fuming at the time but at the end of the day its only a car and I'm sure it can be fixed. The alloys are 19" 5 spoke alloys found on the Mondeo Titanium X Sport.


Ohh man. My worst nightmare that these alloys get damaged 

I a new one is £256 if the others are mint and you don't want to get them all refurbed: http://www.part-box.com/product_info.php?products_id=70403


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

Do you have an alloy as a spare? 

I would be tempted to leave it till after the winter, then get them all refurbed in a simple powder coat finish 

Thats under the condition you can leave it like that, and in all reality she might inflict more damage as she gets used to the car....


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

Jem said:


> If the other three wheels are good, I'd buy a new wheel from Ford. The diamond cut finish is expensive to have redone, if you can even find someone to do it.


:doublesho I have no idea how much a new 19" diamond cut wheel would cost from ford but would expect it to be multiples of the cost to refurbish the wheel.

diamond cut refurb to a 19" wheel would set the OP back £100...can't see a new wheel being bought for anything near that money



Mr Blue said:


> We run a blast firm and get these wheels sent to us all the time. Diamond cut does not last long bud. I would get them refurbed and powder coated or in sterling silver (slight polished effect to them)
> 
> This was 3/4 sterling silver but was painted.
> 
> ...


these pictures might confuse the OP....sterling silver is what the centre of the wheel has been painted. looks like shadow chrome to me. the outer dish has been polished by machine...no paint or lacquer on this part of the wheel.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

The Autowerks said:


> these pictures might confuse the OP....sterling silver is what the centre of the wheel has been painted. looks like shadow chrome to me. the outer dish has been polished by machine...no paint or lacquer on this part of the wheel.


There is a fairly substantial layer of lacquer on the diamond cut part of these alloys.


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

SteveyG said:


> There is a fairly substantial layer of lacquer on the diamond cut part of these alloys.


on which alloys? the ford or the BBS that you posted?

i assume you're talking about the ford wheel.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah the Ford one. Didn't spot the BBS ones.


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

oh right, that's what i thought. you confused me by quoting the part of my post where I was referring to the BBS polished wheels - which definitely do not have any lacquer on the polished part of the wheel.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

You could just wait for the wife to kerb the other three then get them all refurbed.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm surprised it's the front drivers side TBH. It's usually the nearside rear that gets kerbed first.

Nearly had a heart attack when I brushed a kerb in mine, but miraculously there was not a mark on the tyre or alloy thank god  Geometry is probably out now though


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

SteveyG said:


> I'm surprised it's the front drivers side TBH. It's usually the nearside rear that gets kerbed first.
> 
> Nearly had a heart attack when I brushed a kerb in mine, but miraculously there was not a mark on the tyre or alloy thank god  Geometry is probably out now though


It was the dreaded underground multistory car parks where she did it. They are tight to be fair and have high kerbs on both sides where it is single file.

As pointed out had a fair quote from a company I know are good and they echoed what has been posted on here and that is:-

1. It can be fixed but will be expensive to make it as new and perfect match to the others.
2. For £50 more all the wheels could be striped and powder coated which would be good as I understand this is much more hard wearing and the ford lacquer does fail over time.
3. It might be worth buying a new one from ford.

4. Basically all in the above options are going to cost between £300 and £400:wall:

I hate my car looking like this but as things are at the moment reduced income with wife on mat leave, we need a new tumble dryer etc I really cannot justify the expence.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

tbh sort your family then the car.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

has it damaged the metal or just the laquer ? if its just the laquer id flat it and touch it in


----------

